# Rednecks and Computers



## TulsaJeff (Jul 9, 2005)

Top ten indicators that a redneck has been working on your computer

10. The monitor is up on blocks.

9. Outgoing faxes have tobacco stains on them. 

8. The six front keys have rotted out. 

7. The extra RAM slots have truck parts installed in them. 

6. The numeric keypad only goes up to six. 

5. The password is "Huntin". 

4. The CPU has a gun rack mount. 

3. There is a Skoal can in the CD-ROM drive. 

2. The keyboard is camouflaged. 

1. The mouse is referred to as a "critter".  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## dan-0 (Dec 15, 2005)

on the mark! I actually have used the CD tray to hold my copenhagen


----------



## johnnyreb (Dec 15, 2005)

dammit Jeff who told you my password  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Dutch (Dec 16, 2005)

:P  Yep, thanks to Jeff, I had to change one of many passwords today!!! :roll: Changed it from "*Huntin*" to "*Fishin*". :mrgreen:


----------

